

A look inside the Y Combinator interview room.  - j0ncc
http://dailybooth.com/jon/220842

======
ashleyw
Huh, as I was flicking through the photos, I was thinking how awesome the site
was....then I saw the t-shirt photo; Grats guys — how'd the interview go?? :)

------
rdouble
There are a few "artistic" iphone shots of ycombinator environs on my
tumblelog: <http://rdouble.tumblr.com>

~~~
Luc
Hey, House MD has got the same lamp in his office as Y-Combinator (and now I
want to know where to get one).

~~~
rdouble
_Hey, House MD has got the same lamp in his office as Y-Combinator (and now I
want to know where to get one)._

It looks like a George Nelson "Saucer."

<http://www.ylighting.com/bub-saucer.html>

~~~
Luc
Thank you, much appreciated!

------
darragjm
for someone who's been around computers as long as he has, it's surprising
that pg's only reactions around them are either happily surprised or insanely
angry.

<http://dailybooth.com/tlbtlbtlb/221965>

~~~
donw
Well, he's obviously a boolean.

------
xtac
Good luck!

------
tokipin
my camera isn't good with backlight or in a dark room. i would think that's a
common issue. have you guys considered some kind of thingie that will correct
the lighting?

------
ashishk
yeah this looks pretty cool. good luck guys!

random question...can i sync pictures to my twitter account (i.e. posterous)?

------
joshwa
c.f. <http://www.dailymugshot.com/>

~~~
dbul
<http://www.flickaday.com>

from his thread "The Story of My Startup"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=479352>

But dailybooth looks superior imho. Good luck!

------
rwebb
cool service. i signed up! btw isight is not working on an older mbp + firefox
3.0.8

